# Kawai VPC 1 - what do I do with mod wheel?



## kimarnesen (Sep 21, 2017)

I have a Kawai VPC 1, which is as you might know a piano controller with no mod wheel. It works fantastic for what it is. But now I want to start working with projects that would need a mod wheel.

Can I use an external mod wheel controller, if such a thing exists, or can I get one of the pedals to work as a mod wheel, and if so, how?

I'm in Logic Pro.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 21, 2017)

You can use an external controller, like a faderbox. Probably the best way to go.


----------



## rhye (Sep 23, 2017)

I use a FaderCtrl with my Vpc1. Works great!


----------



## kimarnesen (Sep 23, 2017)

Thanks. I discovered Lemur the other day, and maybe that could be an option as well?


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Sep 23, 2017)

mrarnesen said:


> Thanks. I discovered Lemur the other day, and maybe that could be an option as well?



That's what I do. For CC1, CC11 and a bunch of others. 
Beware though, most people don't like using a fader on a touchscreen. I didn't like it at first either, but then got used to it and now find that it works really well for me.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 24, 2017)

For hardware, a Novation Zero mkII works great. 8 faders plus programmable keys that can come in handy!


----------



## kimarnesen (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm a bit worried if both Lemur or faders will be sensitive enough for a mod wheel to control dynamics. So I think I need to look for an external mod wheel. Or buy a midi keyboard to use for everything except piano tracks.


----------

